# Meridan Audax



## ontheroadtofrance (13 May 2009)

Is anyone doing this it is this Saturday, has anyone got the .GPX file for it yet?


----------



## jimboalee (13 May 2009)

Correct spelling please.


----------



## jimboalee (13 May 2009)

Which one?

The Warwickshire Wanderer...

All you have to do is ride to Kineton. The cafe is opposite the Church.

The INFO control is usually on or near a noticeboard half way up the hill in Burton Dassett Country Park.
Then ride to the Village Hall / British Legion in Harbury.
Then back to Meriden.

Free choice of route between controls.


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (13 May 2009)

100k warickshire wanderer is correct. Don't know my way to Kineton i have the Audax route in front of me but would prefer a Gpx file to put on my Garmin


----------



## jimboalee (13 May 2009)

City Navigator, Topo GB or Metroguide?
If Metroguide, use Francis Cooke's stringer technique.

Half the fun of Audax is plotting the route on a map.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2009)

I'm in Coventry for a week so I brought my bike down with me on the train today and will be doing the longer Meriden event on Saturday - the Cotswold Challenge.

I agree about the fun of plotting audax routes - I sat down with Memory Map on Tuesday and enjoyed plotted the route for my event.


----------



## jimboalee (14 May 2009)

Yes, it *WAS* fun plotting the route.

Save the controls and INFO points as 'Favourites'.

With all motorway ramps having an 'Avoid' set on them, and the 'Avoid Highways' unset ( allowing highways ), Topo GB just takes you to the next Control.

I'm not concerned about getting lost on the Warwickshire Wanderer, as it's in my 'back yard'.


----------



## jimboalee (14 May 2009)

Weather forecast for Saturday is light showers with a moderate ( 18 mph ) sse breeze.

The way I like it. Against the wind out and a helpful wind home.


----------



## jimboalee (16 May 2009)

Finished.

4 hours an 1 minute.

15.7 mph average.

Wind was stronger than forecast. Good job it was all downhill to Kineton.

Wind assisted all the way back to Meriden and kept a comfortable 18 - 20 mph cruise.

Got rained on a few times but dried off in the sunny spells.
Shorts and short sleeved jersey.


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (16 May 2009)

Finished in 4 hours 14 minutes and averaged 15.7mph not bad


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2009)

I rode to Meriden, did the '160' (which was actually 159 km by my GPS), then rode back to Coventry again - 183 km in all (113 miles). Including stops, I averaged 20 kph (12.5 mph). I was quite pleased with that given how windy it was and how long some of my stops were.

The first 60-odd km (nearly 40 miles) were into a strong headwind. That was very hard work... 

Strong winds all day, dark gloomy conditions, drizzle, heavy rain, but also sunny spells - we had them all.

I thought that it was a nice route - not too many busy roads, lots of pretty villages. It was just a pity about the weather.


----------



## ontheroadtofrance (17 May 2009)

Agree with you Colin nice little villages bit gloomy weather but don't mind the rain just the wind.


----------

